# Acute coronary syndrome



## abill_423 (Dec 22, 2009)

Can someone give me some guidance on how to code acute coronary syndrome? Is that the same thing as Coronary insufficiency or intermediate syndrome 411.1? 

Thanks!


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

it is 411.1


----------



## abill_423 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## CHRISTINA B (Jul 12, 2013)

How would you code a "choking spell" for a 14 day old newborn?


----------

